# MTB - Burlington/Nassahegan 2009/11/18



## WoodCore (Nov 17, 2009)

Seeing as its going to be a bright sunny day tomorrow I decided to take the afternoon off from work and am headed out to the forbidden forest for a healthy rip on the MTB. Looking to get started around 1pm from Scoville Road. At this point I have some ideas of what I'd like to ride but nothing is set in stone. Just hoping to roll at least 10 miles, maybe more....

Anyone interested?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2009)

Interested?  Yes.  No chance of me getting out there though.  Enjoy the ride!


----------

